# Erm, no I REALLY ordered this today...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...or rather I bought it.

I wanted to do my bit to save the planet, and decided it was good to buy British. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was offered an unmissable deal by my local dealer - its the Dealer Principle's car, is towards the end of its stint, and he's desperate to register one they've got in the compound, which has the towing pack fitted... :lol: :lol: Result? I got it effectively at cost price.

Range Rover Sport - TDv8 HSE
Java Black
Ebony Leather
Fully loaded HSE spec (including Brembos, adaptive cruise, Bluetooth PTI, Dynamic response etc)
Privacy Glass
Side Steps

I also got them to throw in the full winter mat set which its currently sporting, and the DP's own speed cam warning device which is hard wired in (forget which one it is)... :lol: :lol:










Sorry about the dodgy phone-cam pic, and obviously the car needs a full valet and showroom prep prior to handover...

...and I already have one of these:



















(not mine obviously)

which will keep the dog hair off the interior, and the nose smears off the glass.

Planning to perhaps put some nice sill plates and the side vents off the S'Charged model (cos they look better) and a pair of 7" Alpine screens in the headrests (with DVD player in glovebox).

As for the engine... well, its a peach. Tonnes more torque than the Supercharged version, so is quicker in gear, but it sounds wonderful (not just wonderful for a diesel!) and whilst not in the same bracket (0-60) as the S4, its surprisingly agile for what is essentially a bungalow on wheels.

Somewhat hilariously, the standard 268bhp and 472ft/lb torque (S/C boasts 390bhp and 405ft/lb torque) remaps to give an extra ~55bhp and 140ft/lb torque which is patently ridiculous. Gets it to within a couple of tenths of the Supercharged model's 0-60 time, and truly annihilates it in-gear, and all for a combined cycle of between 25mpg and 30mpg

It was only when I was looking around, I realised that very few "Other Marques" owners had gone down this route. Sure, a few Lexus, Cayenne, Toe Rag and possibly even Disco drivers, but I can't recall anyone else plumping for a RRS.

All being well, it'll be sorted for the weekend. So if anyone wants to make a last ditch offer on the S4, feel free... :-*


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Really nice - almost boycotted this thread after your "crying wolf" last week with the pizza :lol:



jampott said:


> ...standard 268bhp and 472ft/lb torque (S/C boasts 390bhp and 405ft/lb torque) remaps to give an extra ~55bhp and 140ft/lb torque which is patently ridiculous...


   almost as ridiculously torquey as the AMG Mercs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Really nice - almost boycotted this thread after your "crying wolf" last week with the pizza :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm honest, I didn't order the pizza... 

Its quite a sensible choice, as residuals are pretty firm, especially for the TDV8. They introduced the engine a couple of months ago, but made bigger margins in the FFRR rather than the RRS, so demand easily outstripped supply, and there's still a 2 month wait - although its starting to even off a bit now, but some people waited 6-9 months for their cars.

TDV6 was one of the lowest (%) depreciating cars last year, so of the 4x4 bunch, it was a reasonable prospect. The TDV8 will be more of the same - and is attracting Supercharged owners looking to sacrifice 10% power for an increase of 100% in fuel economy, as well as TDV6 owners wanting to "trade up". With no options to spec, and the 2nd hand buyers ALL wanting the HSE spec, it was too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not interested in the S4 but if you're trading the Pizza in Ill make a bid on that?

Nice RRS btw, err, where did you get the dog bag thing Jam? Looking for something just like that for wifeys B Class.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Not interested in the S4 but if you're trading the Pizza in Ill make a bid on that?
> 
> Nice RRS btw, err, where did you get the dog bag thing Jam? Looking for something just like that for wifeys B Class.


http://www.dog-bag.co.uk/

Its pretty good, and available in a range of sizes. The biggest one more than fits 2 Dalmatians, so something smaller would be fine for one dog.

Makes a good portable kennel too


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice didn't realise they did the Sport in a TDV8


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not interested in the S4 but if you're trading the Pizza in Ill make a bid on that?
> ...


Cheers, thats much better than the heavy jobbies ive seen about. Only for a Springer and as the B Class isnt as big as the RRS may need a smaller one.

No news on the Pizza?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


No, but I could walk over to KFC if you're interested?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not interested in the S4 but if you're trading the Pizza in Ill make a bid on that?
> ...


Well, thats my girlfriend sorted.
So, drug dealing now?
[smiley=pimp2.gif]

Chuffed to bits for you Tim, Hope it serves you well.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car !

And great that you share those pic's with us.... 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

[smiley=smoking.gif]

It will wallow so much in the corners your nose will leave smears on the windows :wink:

enjoy

PS Do a land rover experience day (half day) amazing what these things can do 8)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Lovely car. I had a Cayenne on loan a few times whilst the 997 was being fixed and it's a great feeling being so high up. I always loved that advert for a Range Rover with a kid on his dad's shoulders and the caption "remember how it felt?" 

Great that you got it more or less at cost, but given as you say that the TDV8s are so popular, how come? Even taking into account the dealer wanting to register a new car, you'd have thought they could sell it for a lot more very easily... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> Lovely car. I had a Cayenne on loan a few times whilst the 997 was being fixed and it's a great feeling being so high up. I always loved that advert for a Range Rover with a kid on his dad's shoulders and the caption "remember how it felt?"
> 
> Great that you got it more or less at cost, but given as you say that the TDV8s are so popular, how come? Even taking into account the dealer wanting to register a new car, you'd have thought they could sell it for a lot more very easily... :?


"Right place, right time..."

Maybe a slow month overall at the dealership? Dealer Group? No idea... but I took some advice from the RRS forum and Kam (finance chap) on price, and the universal opinion was to bite their hand off for that money, and having looked around and done my homework recently, they weren't wrong.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Very nice !


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice....my brother just took delivery of a Supercharged V8 version at the weekend over in Texas... 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phope said:


> Nice....my brother just took delivery of a Supercharged V8 version at the weekend over in Texas... 8)


I think the Supercharged is the right car for Texas.  But the diesel will be the choice model on these shores.

Couldn't believe how many there were in Dubai. In fact cars in general were VERY split down the middle.

1) small runabout = Japanese
2) large, exec = European

And, almost exclusively, never the twain shall meet. Very few Golfs, etc, and the odd large Lexus - but by and large, if it was expensive it was European, if it was cheap and cheerful, it was Jap. Lots of Cayennes and lots of RRS and FFRR.

I'm always happy to see Land Rover products when abroad, as I automatically know they've travelled as far as me. I was born and grew up within spitting distance of the Lode Lane factory, and unlike many cars which are made in various countries, you always know where a Land Rover has come from. Apart from the ones I hear are now made under license in Turkey and Brazil. That's a shame.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

nice!

how do you like the rotary 'Terrain' switch pack? its one of my products :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> nice!
> 
> how do you like the rotary 'Terrain' switch pack? its one of my products :wink:


Its both cute and chunky at the same time... was that the look you were going for?

Does it break like the TT aircon switch? :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice Tim 8) .

Defo not my cup of tea & most drivers i see in the South of England are ladies :lol: however in the market line-up the RRS is defo up their with the best of them.

Agree 100% any TD needs mapping & you'd be insane not to with those gains. I know DMS do a sweet RRS Diesel map.

I'd probably have gone for the Q7 but only by a small margin.

Enjoy 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Somewhat hilariously, the standard 268bhp and 472ft/lb torque (S/C boasts 390bhp and 405ft/lb torque) remaps to give an extra ~55bhp and 140ft/lb torque which is patently ridiculous. Gets it to within a couple of tenths of the Supercharged model's 0-60 time, and truly annihilates it in-gear, and all for a combined cycle of between 25mpg and 30mpg


I hired a RRS V6 diesel HSE in Inverness for 4 days over the bank holiday. I quite liked it, mini review here: http://thinkcar.org/?p=81

That big V8 diesel will need to be more efficient than the V6 to get anywhere near that economy. I only managed 23 mpg and that was without a single traffic queue (though admittedly I did drive it quickly when the kids weren't on board).

I could see myself in one whilst we were up there, but now I'm back driving the GTI I realise what a different animal it really is. It would take a real leap of faith on my part to go from car to 4x4.

I used to prefer the FFRR but now it looks like a hearse to me and the RRS is big enough for anyone.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I tried to like the Q7, but it seems quite poorly specced in comparison. You have to take a trip to Optionville for almost anything. On the otherhand, the Land Rover HSE spec has everything, so I'm not going to be caught out by not getting money back for options at resale time.

Land Rover quote 25mpg for the combined cycle on the TDV8. Supposedly the extra power means the engine works a bit less hard. :lol: :lol:

Sure, its not a direct replacement for the S4, but it'll be my main car until Jan, and I'm sure I've said enough about what happens then... :roll: at which point, the RRS won't be my daily driver... 

Mostly positive comments so far, then... making it even more surprising that nobody (?) else has gone down this route, considering the number of other "Lifestyle choices" and 4x4s people have swapped to.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

(soon-to-be) father in law was going to get a TDV8 but then decided on a new X5 (same color as the current one) [smiley=toilet.gif]
I like the drug dealer mobiles a lot, more than any other 4x4. Maybe the Volvo or VW come close(r than any other), but you just got to love the RRS 8)

Rebel drives one too because he's dutch and they all peddle drugs :lol:

Btw, the RRS TDV8 remaps are mental. 840Nm of torque (I'll wet myself)


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I did a similar deal on a Range Rover (non Sport) with the V8 diesel a few months ago - as you say it's a cracking engine which, in my opinion, is a lot more suited to these cars than the supercharged petrol.

I'm currently considering having it chipped but don't really know who's best to go to for these. Anyone got any suggetions?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

TTurbo said:


> I did a similar deal on a Range Rover (non Sport) with the V8 diesel a few months ago - as you say it's a cracking engine which, in my opinion, is a lot more suited to these cars than the supercharged petrol.
> 
> I'm currently considering having it chipped but don't really know who's best to go to for these. Anyone got any suggetions?


RRSPORT Forums have a thread mentioning JE Engineering and Turbochip.



> I have just spoken to Jonathan at JE are they not doing the TDV8 yet as they havent seen a car but they anticipate at least +50bhp for the TDV8.
> 
> TC have done the TDV8 for themselves and Autologic and they give +57bhp and 65lbft torque. This was reported in Land Rover Owners magazine in the January 2006 issue.
> 
> Hope this helps any interested parties


Car Evolution have a similar remap. Torquy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I tried to like the Q7, but it seems quite poorly specced in comparison. You have to take a trip to Optionville for almost anything. On the otherhand, the Land Rover HSE spec has everything, so I'm not going to be caught out by not getting money back for options at resale time.
> 
> Land Rover quote 25mpg for the combined cycle on the TDV8. Supposedly the extra power means the engine works a bit less hard. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


We're all just being polite mate :lol: .

The world is turning against these styles of motor.

As with almost any car nowadays, it's all about personal taste & lifestyle choices. A Big 4X4 looks good but is lost on most day to day driving (you have & transport your animals so the extra space IS important to you).

For the same requirement i'd have gone Q7 or X5 but that's nothing against the RRS, just a personal choice & perceived image.

Still think you're a lucky chap, when running a nice RRS & R8 next year, defo makes for a great garage & a nice decision as to which car to drive 8)


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Lovely engine, lovely build quality, popular colour for resale. Like the interiors too. Handy if you've got a big mutt too. Guy down our road has a Cayenne which is quite nice.

However you'll be hated by 80% of the motoring population (I had an SUV loan car from my dealer recently - I got a lot of nasty looks while driving it - esp while keeping up in the outside lane). I bet you won't get let out at many junctions either 

Trying to pretend a mega SUV is sporting is a joke. Bit like chavs wearing tracksuits. I'm sure it goes OK for a fat kid though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TVR_Man said:


> Lovely engine, lovely build quality, popular colour for resale. Like the interiors too. Handy if you've got a big mutt too. Guy down our road has a Cayenne which is quite nice.
> 
> However you'll be hated by 80% of the motoring population (I had an SUV loan car from my dealer recently - I got a lot of nasty looks while driving it - esp while keeping up in the outside lane). I bet you won't get let out at many junctions either
> 
> Trying to pretend a mega SUV is sporting is a joke. Bit like chavs wearing tracksuits. I'm sure it goes OK for a fat kid though.


I'm currrently hated by 95% so that's an improvement. Result!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The world can hate me and my RRS all it likes. 2 words... CARBON OFFSET. I'm probably greener than your average Prius owner now, or something. And it won't have to have been shipped over from foreign shores, saving all that CO2 in the process. I'm officially a tree huggiing vegetarian now. :lol: 

Apparently the facelifted X5 is good, but the "right" models aren't out yet (?) and the older ones don't really do it for me. Besides, its a BMW... 

The Q7 is undoubtedly a beast, but I think its a bit OTT, and is costlier than a RRS and quicker to depreciate. Whereas I think Audi moved market segments very well with the TT and the R8, I think they're less successful with the Q7. But as you say, each to their own.

Might book the day off and come to Silverstone if you want a quick look-see?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

The fact that all the environmentalists / do-gooders hate the RRS makes me want one more to be honest. I hate the mistaken smugness you see on the faces of Prius owners driving their heavy battery laden excuse for a car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

raven said:


> The fact that all the environmentalists / do-gooders hate the RRS makes me want one more to be honest. I hate the mistaken smugness you see on the faces of Prius owners driving their heavy battery laden excuse for a car.


 While we were in the Toyota dealer yesterday I had a quick look at a Prius  where is the gearstick and handbrake ??? I'll stick to the TT and Aygo thanks


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Good choice, I had a Free day at a Land Rover Experience with one of the first V8D RRS, superb car and amazing off road. I took my Dad and he loved it and considered buying one, he had a Cayenne last week as a courtesy car and hated it, it was awful compared to the RRS and drank like a fish.

Get a free LR Experience off your dealer, it is a great day and will really show you what they can do.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If anyone gives you grief, you can point out that London Cabs leave a bigger carbon footprint than a Discovery. Hopefully in the ensuing confusion, they'll fail to realise that yours isn't a Disco...

Also, the mining for the Nickel in Prius batteries creates so muich Sulphur Dioxide that acid rain had killed all plant life for miles around the plant in Ontario. Apparently Nasa use the land to test lunar vehicles because it now resembles the moon.

And where do the owners think the power to pwer their cars comes from - all from renewable sources? Or from coal burning power stations? :roll:

Enjoy the car, I've always liked them - though the Sport does have as much of a Drug Dealer association round town as the old X5.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> The world can hate me and my RRS all it likes. 2 words... CARBON OFFSET. I'm probably greener than your average Prius owner now, or something. And it won't have to have been shipped over from foreign shores, saving all that CO2 in the process. I'm officially a tree huggiing vegetarian now. :lol:
> 
> Apparently the facelifted X5 is good, but the "right" models aren't out yet (?) and the older ones don't really do it for me. Besides, its a BMW...
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing you (& the RRS) on the 21st mate


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And he sooooo wanted a Volvo.

This is going to be the taxi to get the boys (now teenagers) to and from their dad's at the weekends, a 4 hr round trip, so it had to be a comfy ride for everyone, and with the back of the seat DVD's its going to be nice and quiet too.

Really looking forward to driving this one, I had the RRS V6 for the day and liked that so this one should be wonderful, especially when chipped.

Roll on Saturday!

My plan is to sell the A4 cab and have another TT MKI as my daily driver, and I'll use the R8 for supermarket carparks.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck with your new car you 4x4 Driving ponce :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> ....
> Might book the day off and come to Silverstone if you want a quick look-see?


Well get your name down on the list then :roll:

Nice choice BTW - Friend of mine had one from launch and was really impressed with it 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Glad to see you dip your hand into your pockets finally Tim, was getting pretty bored of all the R8 'what if's, but's and maybe's' on here! :wink:

Nice motor, great spec fella.

D


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Well Tim, if you're into oil burners, and it's not too late, I saw this on PH...

"The diesel version of Audi's new R8 sports car will arrive as a 2009 model, according to a new report. It will most likely make use of the 4.2L TDI V8 that powers the Audi Q7, according to Car and Driver.

The news follows a statement by Wolfgang Hatz, Audi's executive director of powertrain development, indicating Audi was considering offering a diesel version of the R8. Hatz made the comments to Italy's Quattroruote magazine back in October 2006.

While many enthusiasts assume a TDI (Turbocharged Direct Injection) R8 would come with the immensely powerful 500 horsepower V12 diesel motor from the R10 race car, C&D says the powerplant is too heavy for a small mid-engine sports car.

A more logical choice, the magazine says, would be Q7's 4.2-liter V8. It makes 22 percent less power than the standard R8's gasoline engine, but produces a whopping 77 percent more torque. What's more, all that toque (561 lb-ft) arrives at 1800 rpm, rather than 4500 rpm. The diesel R8 would also offer 22 percent better fuel economy."


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> I'll use the R8 for supermarket carparks.


Nooooooo. That's not in the rules.

[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jampott said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > nice!
> ...


 :lol: if it does break I will get you a new one :wink:

That controler tooks month of work to get the 'feel' just right.

you have PM, I work with the system eng that helped develop the engine map :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Is it me, or does that RRS look like a toy in the pic?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> ...or rather I bought it.
> 
> I wanted to do my bit to save the planet, and decided it was good to buy British. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Hatfield tractor eh? Premiership stuff indeed. Or are you leaning more towards huntin' , shootin' , fishin' ?

One of our guys just changed his for a M5 after 3 months. He now regrets it and liked his RRS.

Are you sure that it is large enough.

Michael jackson could live in one of those dog tents.

Nice little runabout. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks fantastic mate!

Hope all goes well with it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a trial for Chelsea FC next week


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gary - define 'large enough'...?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shan't.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Shan't.


Oh Ok... you had me worried for a sec.

1) boot large enough for dogs? check
2) rear legroom bigger than S4, and possible to get adults in? check
3) front seats large enough for comfortable driving position? check

I thought you might be telling me it was small...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Shan't.
> ...


Tim small? Ha.

I like the dog bag - snork proof - tho they may slide around a tad during spirited driving.

Rear leg room and visibilty out is good - although I' prefer RR full fat version for being driven in.

Not actually driven one but I think lunkers such as yerself fit in OK.

Checks all the boxes basically. Not my class of vehicle of choice, but RR do have a very good market position.

Not that a man of your means gives a toss about dep'n, and I know RRS residuals are strong, but did you come in significantly below list? (Â£60K ish ??)

Can you stand the tractor jokes? As you know i actually like the sound of a good six pot diesel. And the RR V8td sounds quite cultured to my ears...

It certainly makes the non blown petrol variant all but redundant. The supercharged petrol is still wonderfully and pointlessly extravagent but i gues that is the point.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have a trial for Chelsea FC next week


Does FC stand for Fat C*nts in this instance?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


The Dog Bag has a clip at each corner to tie down to the luggage hooks, so in itself, it shouldn't go very far, and is rigid enough to contain the dogs under a couple of G. I've been using it in the S4 (it just about fits, although I have to squish the top down) and it works well. In the RRS, it'll go on a proper rubber bootmat which still gives access to the tie down hooks. Dogs will be fine, trust me... 

The cabin is good, although perhaps not quite Audi standard, but the leather looks nice and the Sat Nav is pretty good. Rear leg room is fine, I tested it by putting the driver's seat where *I* need it (6'4") and then sitting in the back. I could fit it, which is more than can be said for the S4, where a 10yr old couldn't get in behind me... :x But I'll give a better review when we've all been out in it.

Actually depreciation was one of the reasons for looking at the RRS. I would have taken the Volvo XC90 like a shot, but when you stack the figures up, the Volvo has a lower sticker price, but costs a similar amount to run over 2 years. The TDV8 is, as you say, "engine du jour" and makes the TDV6 seem sluggish, and the Supercharged seem a little pointless and extravagant. It's attracting resales from both camps. The engine betrays its diesel nature at idle with the door open listening (I checked) but on the move it sounds like a petrol V8, but with better fuel economy.

You cannot buy a new RRS TDV8 without paying list. Not this week anyway, of that I am certain. Even the cancelled orders, the dealers will make you pay the list price for the options that are specced. That's what the market is doing, and I did my homework enough to understand that. When I first enquired, the waiting list was "September" (this was in March / April) and some people have been waiting 6-9 months for their cars, although that is now being sorted out.

List, for the standard HSE car (TDV8 doesn't come in the lower trim versions) is Â£53,550, but 2nd hand ones are still around the Â£51k mark - dealer or private. There isn't one on the LR system offered for under (I think) Â£52k... and asking around. They offered me the car at the end of last week for Â£50k plus the price of its extras (the steps and the privacy glass) which comes to Â£51k, but it wasn't worth the deal - I'd have waited 2 months for a new one instead, or shopped around, and was actually holding out for a deal on the unregistered one in their depot, which had a the Premium ICE, tow pack and Hybrid TV installed (but no steps or privacy).

Sometimes you can be in the right place at the right time, with a dealer wanting to deal. They were desperate to register the depot car for themselves, so in the end cut their margin completely on this one, and I got it cheaper than "2nd hand". So having turned down Â£51k for the car the previous week, you can probably get a fairly decent picture of what I actually paid for it.

Residuals are still predicted to be strong for the next 2 years, according to the industry figures for the finance balloons anyway, and start to tail off after that.

Yes, I've financed a chunk of the purchase - it'd be silly not to, but Kam (TT forum member, and RR Sport Forum sponsor) has worked tirelessly on finance figures and general advice, and put together a very good 2yr deal which will cost the minium in interest. Can't recommend him highly enough. It is a Balanced Repayments scheme, (the sort kmp harps on about) so capital and interest are evenly charged, unlike standard HP, which makes it cheaper to break out of them if necessary, so if they DO suddenly start to take a hit on depreciation, I can bail quicker and cheaper. 

It isn't everyone's choice, but I can slum it until the R8 arrives in January. :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal. I wasn't probing on finance (you'll pay for it one way or another) but the split interst/cap deal sounds like it adds more flexibility for cost of running. I do recall cams threads and keep them in mind for future automotive projects.

I have no awareness of RR dealer service quality but assume it is good enough.

Please don't put a personal plate on it... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Sounds like a good deal. I wasn't probing on finance (you'll pay for it one way or another) but the split interst/cap deal sounds like it adds more flexibility for cost of running. I do recall cams threads and keep them in mind for future automotive projects.
> 
> I have no awareness of RR dealer service quality but assume it is good enough.
> 
> Please don't put a personal plate on it... :wink:


I wasn't going to put A20TPG back onto it, as that's my plate, and I'm trying to think of this as 'our' car 

But I had planned on V88 RRS.

Is that a big no-no? :lol:

As for their dealer service quality, I think its OK. I think there are issues with keeping parts in stock, and I've heard a couple of stories about dynamic response ECUs taking longer than necessary to fix, but as far as I'm concerned, providing I get a suitable loaner and some compo, that sort of thing can be dealt with if it ever occurs. Certainly not worth losing any sleep over.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Internal picture of the S4 please!!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good deal. I wasn't probing on finance (you'll pay for it one way or another) but the split interst/cap deal sounds like it adds more flexibility for cost of running. I do recall cams threads and keep them in mind for future automotive projects.
> ...


For me, 'yes' and a big no-no at that.*

Pointless, overstating, and too obvious. For you?..well, very few people may think, " there goes a V8 Range Rover sport, cool" others may just think "cock". I don't suppose you really care what they think, but subliminally you of course do, hence possible need to embellish/impress with a personal plate.

Those really in the know will know what it is anyway, so why bother with the obvious? Buy something nice for Lisa instead. I think she is into thread worms at the moment. :wink:

But I just don't dig personal plates so you can easily dismiss my view. 

*what an atrocious piece of English


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only slightly related but in this weeks Auto Express, it states the RRS Petrol SC has the worst fuel consuption of any car. Worse that the Conti, Gallardo & a host of other positively economical supercars.

Personally although i quite like cherished plates, i feel they should be related to the owner & NOT the car. I hate the millions of X5's with plates starting X5 & the same goes for M3's & M5's.

Only a personal opinion & you should do what you want/must.

Get married & then at least the last letter on your current plate is aligned, or even better, Lisa could become Tara Palmer Gaywood (problem solved) :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Make sure the doors line up properly! They didn't on the V6 RRS HSE I hired over the bank holiday. Of course it *might* have been in a shunt...

For Â£50k I'd want level doors, not a full centimetre gap between the top of the rear and front doors


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...But I just don't dig personal plates so you can easily dismiss my view.





W7 PMC said:


> ...Personally although i quite like cherished plates, i feel they should be related to the owner & NOT the car. I hate the millions of X5's with plates starting X5 & the same goes for M3's & M5's.


Love_iTT cocks up again in the style department :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Not interested in the S4 but if you're trading the Pizza in Ill make a bid on that?
> ...


Did this fit in your S4 and could both dogs lie down?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Teehee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


In truth, not quite... the floor area wasn't too far off but its quite tall, so you couldn't spring it out properly.

However, it was still OK and did a better job of keeping the dogs off the windows and the boot carpet / sides than my hatchbag did.

The smaller ones might be lower, and be a better fit, else there are a number of other soft transit "cages" to choose from.

This one is MUCH more than big enough for them both to lie down in, and they're happy to use it as an indoor kennel when its removed from the car.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jampott said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Ordered with next day delivery


----------

